

What's the hardest puzzle in gaming history? - hopskii
http://www.redbull.com/us/en/games/stories/1331620285914/brainteaser-the-hardest-puzzles-in-gaming-history

======
Morgawr
All these so-called "puzzles" (except maybe the text adventures and the water
temple) are really simple... I don't see the point of this article, really.

If I were to say which one was probably the most complex puzzle I ever came
across... Silent Hill 3's Shakespeare's Anthology[1] puzzle on hard blows all
these away, definitely.

[1]
[http://silenthill.wikia.com/wiki/Shakespeare_Anthology_Puzzl...](http://silenthill.wikia.com/wiki/Shakespeare_Anthology_Puzzle)

